# Help me ID this 1930s Schwinn track bike?



## mfr000 (Nov 28, 2018)

Pulled my Dad's bike off the garage wall after 25 years. Anyone have any insight as to what it is? It's a fixed gear bike that seems to have a lot of the same parts as a 1938 Schwinn Racer: Persons saddle, New Departures Model D hubs (rear with brake), Schwinn handlebars, etc. Also has AFA Zefal Lapize toe clips and great wooden rims.

Though my Dad's been dead for more than 40 years, I remember him telling me that when he bought the bike in Milwaukee, WI, it was white, and the first day he had it he rode through fresh tar and completely tarred up the bike, so he stripped it down and repainted it to the current dark blue and put the stripes on it (actually done pretty nicely).

The fact that it was white when new and because of the parts, I thought maybe it was a Paramount, but the frame is wrong for that I think -- it's lugged but not with the fancy lugs of a Paramount and it has a strange split bottom-bracket shell and angled rear fork-ends.

It was likely bought in the late thirties when he was a teenager. Still has a 1949 Milwaukee bike license plate on it. As kids, we were always fascinated by the wood rims and used to ride it quite a bit. Any idea what it is? Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome to The Cabe! Not sure what it is, but that almost looks like a painted Iver Johnson fork. Can we get some more close up pics? Whatever it is, I like it!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE, Fork looks Iver but the frame is definitely not.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2018)

The frame seems to share attributes of a Miami built bike. No axle adjusters. Fat seat stay bridge. Socketed joints. Split BB shell. Fork is definitely Iver Johnson which was probably installed when the original folded up when something got hit hard. The downtube damage is evidence of this collision. Nice parts on it for sure!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

Iverider said:


> The frame seems to share attributes of a Miami built bike. No axle adjusters. Fat seat stay bridge. Socketed joints. Split BB shell. Fork is definitely Iver Johnson which was probably installed when the original folded up when something got hit hard. The downtube damage is evidence of this collision. Nice parts on it for sure!



Dang...didn't notice that damage.  Still a great display piece!


----------



## mfr000 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, everyone, for the information. Gives me a lot more to go on. Sounds like the split BB shell might narrow down where the frame came from. I'll check out Miami Cycle/Westfield. Maybe I'll remove paint from the BB shell and see if there's a serial number there. Will also check the badge holes. I'll post more pictures when I get a chance. I can see the frame bend in the pictures, now that you mention it. Oh well.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2018)

The frame bend may be repairable if it's not creased. Steel is pretty forgiving. You might make sure there aren't any cracks around the area where the headtube meets the frame. A bent frame could still be rideable, but a cracked frame is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE.....you will learn and laugh a lot


----------

